# ID this



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's one of these


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say rhom, I think. What size is it exactly?

~Dj


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

i think that might actually be a serrasalmus marginatus "small head" piranha
especially the dorsal fin makes me think that. it will grow up to be something like the pic if im right


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

looks like a Xingu Gold perhaps


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya im almost positve thats a xingu rhom...looks exactly like mine


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

according to the site i got it from, theyre saying its a gold spilo. if its true, i hope mine gets red eyes like that. does gold spilos get red eyes? im not sure.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Tried to clear photo.....best I could do.


> satanjones Posted on Aug 10 2003, 07:35 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i think that might actually be a serrasalmus marginatus "small head" piranha
> especially the dorsal fin makes me think that. it will grow up to be something like the pic if im right


 S. marginatus is known to have a "*V*" band and no subterminal. This fish is not S. marginatus.


----------

